# Newly finished pastel painting.



## Kostya Naddubov (May 5, 2016)

Hello people. 

I just wanted to share with you my fast soft pastel painting i have done in 2 days. It's 99% from the head and i did this for the office i been working at till last week (got fired problems at the company). But you still can critique and sugest as it will be great for my next works 

Thanks


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't think I have welcomed you to the forum so,.....:welcome:


----------



## chomper145 (May 14, 2017)

I enjoy the piece, I think it works. My one suggestion would be to add some details to face of the house and possibly the roof. It looks a little out of place to me. There's a lot of different colors working together around it, but once you move to the house it's just a relatively plain yellow orange square. I think the work in the foreground is good and I think it energizes the piece well, but the house doesn't share it. I would just add some of the highlights and cool colors to the house to make it feel more connected. I guess it's just because I enjoy your technique and want to see more. 

Overall though I think it works well, I enjoy the composition and the attention to rule of thirds and the repetition of the warm colors really benefits the movement of the piece. I think it still works well without my suggestions and it's a nice piece!

Hope that helps with something or another, looking forward to seeing more of your stuff!


----------

